# 08 Jan 2020 - Shootings in Downtown Ottawa



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/gilmour-street-shooting-ottawa-1.5418686

Downtown Ottawa shooting leaves many injuries, police say
Shooting on Wednesday happened on Gilmour Street near Bank Street in Centretown

Ottawa police say many people have been injured in a downtown shooting on Gilmour Street.

They first tweeted about officers responding in the area of Bank and Kent streets at about 7:35 a.m. ET.

The area is about a kilometre south of Parliament Hill.

Police are asking people to avoid the area.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jan 2020)

Article Link

Shooting on Wednesday happened on Gilmour Street near Bank Street in Centretown 

Ottawa police say many people have been injured in a downtown shooting on Gilmour Street.
They first tweeted about officers responding in the area of Bank and Kent streets at about 7:35 a.m. ET.

The area is about a kilometre south of Parliament Hill.
Police are asking people to avoid the area.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2020)

Link above has been updated.


One person was killed and three people were taken to hospital with serious injuries, including a teenager, in a shooting Wednesday morning on Ottawa's Gilmour Street.

Police have not arrested the suspect, but they say the area is considered secure.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jan 2020)

Further updates: The crime scene was a house, and the shooting has nothing to do with national security.

"When officers arrived on scene inside the residence they found four individuals who were the victims of gunshot wounds, one succumbed to his injuries inside the residence. Two others were transported to hospital, one to CHEO," Acting Insp. Francois D'Aoust said.

No arrests have been made in the case. Police say "this is not considered an active shooter situation, but the suspect remains at large and is not in custody."

See also: https://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/one-person-dead-three-injured-in-centretown-shooting-1.4757892


----------

